# S3 Sport Seats now in Audi Configurator



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

Here:

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan/configurator


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

So are the SS seats manual or powered? And if powered, are they memory or no memory?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

CbutterK said:


> So are the SS seats manual or powered? And if powered, are they memory or no memory?



No power, no memory.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

311-in-337 said:


> No power, no memory.


Just got an update from my dealer. This isn't completely true...They are still heated and there are power lumbar mechanics. Its just the front/back & up/down power options missing. But, look at them...they look awesome. At the end of the day, to each their own. My order has this option and I know I can live without the front/back & up/down power...once I set it, I forget it and never move my seat. I don't want to regret not getting these after deliver...after that its too late.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I don't get the appeal of powered seats. I set my seat once, and rarely ever again. And when I do, I don't mind manual adjustment.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally don't care at all, in fact the power seats would be the last option I would like to have on my car. These are one of the best looking seats and the best in segment.

I have a question though: do these seats have adjustable thigh support? It looks like they do.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I don't get the appeal of powered seats. I set my seat once, and rarely ever again. And when I do, I don't mind manual adjustment.


I can see the value for multi-driver vehicles, or at least with memory, so after the dealership's 4'5" techs change everything around, I don't have to fiddle with it to get it 'right' again. It really is a disappointment that the S3 doesn't have seat memory with the power seats.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

A mere 9 months after release but only two after they were orderable. I should be taking delivery of my S3 with SS seats in about a month.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> A mere 9 months after release but only two after they were orderable. I should be taking delivery of my S3 with SS seats in about a month.


Looks like our cars may be on the same boat then. I should talk to my dealer to get access to myaudi tracker.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryegor said:


> I have a question though: do these seats have adjustable thigh support? It looks like they do.


I tried the manual seats in the cabriolet and they had the adjustable thigh support. The seat bottom is the same on both seats, so yes most likely.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

steve111b said:


> I tried the manual seats in the cabriolet and they had the adjustable thigh support. The seat bottom is the same on both seats, so yes most likely.


That's good to know, thank you!


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Ryegor said:


> That's good to know, thank you!


what he said. 
overall shape is the same but different upholstery


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok I guess the first boat load with the SS seats are on water and about couple weeks from Halifax according to my dealer. I'll probably get mine in a bit over a month, east coast folks will get theirs sooner.


----------



## Vermilion (Aug 25, 2010)

Wonder if these will be able to be ordered separately for those of us wanting to switch seats. Probably would be cheaper to just goto an aftermarket seat I'm sure.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Vermilion said:


> Wonder if these will be able to be ordered separately for those of us wanting to switch seats. Probably would be cheaper to just goto an aftermarket seat I'm sure.


This ain't fair.....we don't get them sport seats in Canada.....

top - "Sport Seats" for Canada
mid - regular seats for US
bottom - Sport Seats for US


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

We do get them in Canada, they are the super sports seats for S3 only as option, same as in the US. Sport seats come standard for S3. The canadian website is not showing the SS seats currently but they are available to order. Mine is on it's way to Halifax as we speak.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

lilmira said:


> We do get them in Canada, they are the super sports seats for S3 only as option, same as in the US. Sport seats come standard for S3. The canadian website is not showing the SS seats currently but they are available to order. Mine is on it's way to Halifax as we speak.


How much is this option?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

1500 back when I ordered almost a year ago, probably the same now. It does come with extended leather coverage (mono.pur), so not just the super sports seats with nappa leather if you care. I believe mono.pur itself is another option in other markets.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> How much is this option?


Ordered mine at 1500 plus tx


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> A mere 9 months after release but only two after they were orderable. I should be taking delivery of my S3 with SS seats in about a month.


When did you order? I ordered my S3 second week of February and delivery to my local dealer isn't till week of May 4th. It could be my color choice, Beluga Brown.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Bagrah01 said:


> When did you order? I ordered my S3 second week of February and delivery to my local dealer isn't till week of May 4th. It could be my color choice, Beluga Brown.


That's not unreasonable. It only takes a few people in front of you to bump you to the next round of order allocations. There are people like me who has been waiting for the SS seats for quite some time, I placed my order almost a year ago.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

For those who have ordered their cars, are you concerned that by the time the car shows up, the model year 2016 changeover would have happened and that we are still paying standard prices for 2015 models?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

You mean getting a discount because it's an "old model"? For me, not at all. I don't know of anything new for 2016, may be black optics as option. The only difference is on paper. In my area, there may be one sitting in the lot as demo, the rest are coming in pre-sold. Of course you can haggle and YMMV.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

lilmira said:


> You mean getting a discount because it's an "old model"? For me, not at all. I don't know of anything new for 2016, may be black optics as option. The only difference is on paper. In my area, there may be one sitting in the lot as demo, the rest are coming in pre-sold. Of course you can haggle and YMMV.


I'm more concerned that when I have to sell the car 5 years down the road, this "2015" model year will be worth less than a "2016" model year unit. Not sure if that difference is generally significant.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Possible but nothing that I would worry about. It has similar effect as being the wrong colour for the buyer or selling the car during slow time of the year. Just get the damn car and put the pedal to the metal. That will be the last thing on your mind


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

lilmira said:


> Possible but nothing that I would worry about. It has similar effect as being the wrong colour for the buyer or selling the car during slow time of the year. Just get the damn car and put the pedal to the metal. That will be the last thing on your mind


cheaper insurance ? lol


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

bterra said:


> Just got an update from my dealer. This isn't completely true...They are still heated and there are power lumbar mechanics. Its just the front/back & up/down power options missing. But, look at them...they look awesome. At the end of the day, to each their own. My order has this option and I know I can live without the front/back & up/down power...once I set it, I forget it and never move my seat. I don't want to regret not getting these after deliver...after that its too late.


Once you get your car...can you confirm the exact power features? My dealer was not able to confirm power features on these seats. I like them too, but would like to know what power features come with these seats.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Bagrah01 said:


> When did you order? I ordered my S3 second week of February and delivery to my local dealer isn't till week of May 4th. It could be my color choice, Beluga Brown.


I ordered on Jan 26th so that seems to be about right.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

lilmira said:


> Ok I guess the first boat load with the SS seats are on water and about couple weeks from Halifax according to my dealer. I'll probably get mine in a bit over a month, east coast folks will get theirs sooner.


My dealer tells me my vehicle is in Emden but wont be loading until April 1st so you may have gotten in ahead of me. I should get the ship name on Friday.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok my ss seats are in Halifax now, still gonna be a month or so due to the storm in that area.


----------

